Ask HN: What's the collective noun for Computer Scientists? - savara
======
databhishek
I don't think there is one. They're just called a group of computer
scientists.

I have seen great suggestions though. An array of computer scientists is my
favourite.

------
brudgers
One collection of computer scientists is an anecdote?

~~~
brudgers
Probably an interval?

More or less a cluster?

When randomly chosen, a sample?

A bucket?

